# Beavertail Elite



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Any real world info on the new Elite. Specifically, how it compares with their own Vengence and the HB Pro? I know the specs, looking for real world experience.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

From what I have read and heard from many many people, Will Benson likes his better than the HB pro. He is one guy that has a ton of experience on both in all kinds of conditions. However, I would possibly take that with a grain of salt because he might have got hooked up with BT. I don't know that to be fact, just speculating.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are my assumptions, but I'd like to really find out:

I think:
Its a better rough water boat than a HB Pro
doesn't float as skinny as the pro
not as stable or ride as well as vengeance
spins easier than hb pro
not sure how it poles versus hb pro, but poles better than the vengeance

but - all of the above assumptions are most likely pretty easy to make
I currently have a vengeance and love it, but I am thinking about trying to get something a bit easier to pole, but not sure how much I'll gain versus give up. The other thing that really bugs me is my etc 90 - I know lots of people love it - but I find it really noisy and crude - would love the get a 4 stroke - either f70 or zuki 90.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

I have one.

Much better than the pro in rough water dryer and much softer ride.
Poles better than anything I have ever poled and spins so easy it's shocking.
Not as skinny as a pro but not by a lot 
Never been in a vengance but did own a vantage and the elite is very stable for a boat of its size and hull shape 

I don't have a ton of time in mine as I have had some family matters come up but have been very very impressed with it.

I have the 90 etec and with no prop testing and just a stock 4 blade it runs very good, jumps up like no ones business and likes to cruise around 32 at tops out at 40 41. I just got a second prop to try and will report back when I run it.


----------



## The_Morning_Rise (May 2, 2014)

How does it handle the bigger water?

I am contemplating a BT3 or holding off for their new, larger boat (whenever that comes). However, I REALLY like what I have seen from the Elite. It would be perfect in some of the areas that I would use it. However, in a couple of situations, I'd be on big open water (freshwater) and I'm curious as to how it would handle 3-4 footers.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I have one.
> 
> Much better than the pro in rough water dryer and much softer ride.
> Poles better than anything I have ever poled and spins so easy it's shocking.
> ...


Did the bottom actually change any compared to the strike? Its my understanding the bottom is the same as the strike, they just moved the spray line up some, rounded the transom, gave it more free board, added a release well, and made it 2" longer. 

Might be missing something or I could be completely wrong.  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

Im curious as to how the boat rides? And what I mean by that does it ride on top of the water? Can you get the bow up when running out and trimmed up? 

The Strike ride so flat and needs a lot of tab when running, can't stand how it feels like your plowing through the water, great boat but I wouldn't be able to stand the way it rides.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

The Strike ride so flat and needs a lot of tab when running, can't stand how it feels like your plowing through the water, great boat but I wouldn't be able to stand the way it rides.  [/quote]
May I ask why so much tab would be needed for a boat that runs so flat or plows. Seems like tabs would make it worse. Maybe a prop that lifts stern too much is the cause


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> The Strike ride so flat and needs a lot of tab when running, can't stand how it feels like your plowing through the water, great boat but I wouldn't be able to stand the way it rides.


 May I ask why so much tab would be needed for a boat that runs so flat or plows. Seems like tabs would make it worse. Maybe a prop that lifts stern too much is the cause[/quote]

Boat was porpoising a lot, with the tabs all the way retracted she wanted to bounce. 

By no means am I knocking BT, the strike, or any model for that matter. We all have likes and dislikes, one of my pet peeves when it comes to skiffs is an efficient running hull. I like a boat that will run aired out or at least run less than mid-ship. Yes I understand that a flat bottom boat won't run aired out, but some do perform better than others. 

Will and Liz are great people and I would have no problem doing business with them if they made a boat that I liked.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure what you consider changes from the strike, as you stated the poling strakes are shorter and a transom is rounded and the boat tapers to the rear, the transom is a different angle and the spray line was removed all together, the spray rails made just a bit bigger also. Also there are no sponsons on the elite.

That said I only wet test a strike once and the elite rides different from what I remember. It doesn't ride as flat. You don't need any tabs with the elite to run in normal conditions. It isn't as flat as the strike and doesn't air out, it does ride much higher in the stern  and with a bow up attitude . As for airing it out it's no vantage vhp ( I just sold one) but it runs very clean for what it is and that's a poling skiff.

As for running in 3-4 footers would I do it, not unless I had no choice but that's me, if it's that nasty there is no reason to be out in a 17 ft poling skiff.  As for the new one I have seen the hull and that would be better suited to that type of water, it's going to be a hell of a boat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> How does it handle the bigger water?  I'd be on big open water (freshwater) and I'm curious as to how it would handle 3-4 footers.


Come on guys…there isn't a skiff made that can "handle" true 3'-4' sea conditions….even internet 3'-4'.  At best you would barely be making headway and wallowing in the trough of the waves or taking A LOT of water over the bow.  

It seems that way too many guys on internet forums grossly misjudge what a 1'-2' sea looks like yet alone 3'-4'.  Can a skiff survive in 4' seas - sure in the right hands but the guy driving would have to throw out his underwear when he got back to the dock.

Hope you find the skiff that's best for you.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > Boat was porpoising a lot, with the tabs all the way retracted she wanted to bounce.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much any poling skiff. Waterman. 17.8 Pro, older B2… they all porpoise w/o running heavy tabs.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Not sure what you consider changes from the strike, as you stated the poling strakes are shorter and a transom is rounded and the boat tapers to the rear, the transom is a different angle and the spray line was removed all together, the spray rails made just a bit bigger also. Also there are no sponsons on the elite.
> 
> That said I only wet test a strike once and the elite rides different from what I remember. It doesn't ride as flat. You don't need any tabs with the elite to run in normal conditions. It isn't as flat as the strike and doesn't air out, it does ride much higher in the stern  and with a bow up attitude . As for airing it out it's no vantage vhp ( I just sold one) but it runs very clean for what it is and that's a poling skiff.
> 
> As for running in 3-4 footers would I do it, not unless I had no choice but that's me, if it's that nasty there is no reason to be out in a 17 ft poling skiff.  As for the new one I have seen the hull and that would be better suited to that type of water, it's going to be a hell of a boat.


Thanks that's what I was looking for, I understand its not VHP. Like stated above no flat bottom boat will air out. I always forget about those sponsons on the strike, benson's strike didn't have them which is the boat I saw and when I was thinking of building one they said they would build mine with out them as well, no tunnel either. 

Where are you located would love to take a wet test, gladly pay for fuel and your time. 

No skiff will perform well in 3-4' will it get you back to the dock, yes if operated correctly. But your not going to be running on top of it and 40mph.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > Boat was porpoising a lot, with the tabs all the way retracted she wanted to bounce.
> >
> >
> > That is pretty much any poling skiff. Waterman. 17.8 Pro, older B2… they all porpoise w/o running heavy tabs.
> ...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My b2 needs very little tab. Mostly if turning left into the wind . Do not get me wrong it needs them. As do many boats. But with as little as I need them I wish there was a smaller, lighter option. That's another thread though.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I would not chose a skiff based on whether it needs trim tabs or not (X2 with dirty they all need some) or its ability to operate in 3-4's (almost impossible and dangerous) 

There is a price to pay for being able to float skinny, pole easily and stealthy you get wet sometimes and the hulls have to be balanced with tabs, and sometimes you might fall out cause there is no gunnel to grab.

Go out and pole it, if it keeps you dry in a moderate chop and you like it, buy it.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > > > Boat was porpoising a lot, with the tabs all the way retracted she wanted to bounce.
> > >
> > >
> > > That is pretty much any poling skiff. Waterman. 17.8 Pro, older B2… they all porpoise w/o running heavy tabs.
> ...


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

> > Not sure what you consider changes from the strike, as you stated the poling strakes are shorter and a transom is rounded and the boat tapers to the rear, the transom is a different angle and the spray line was removed all together, the spray rails made just a bit bigger also. Also there are no sponsons on the elite.
> >
> > That said I only wet test a strike once and the elite rides different from what I remember. It doesn't ride as flat. You don't need any tabs with the elite to run in normal conditions. It isn't as flat as the strike and doesn't air out, it does ride much higher in the stern  and with a bow up attitude . As for airing it out it's no vantage vhp ( I just sold one) but it runs very clean for what it is and that's a poling skiff.
> >
> ...



the boat is currently in atl, i just brought it up here so i can run it some while her working, next time i heading south i will let you know.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > > > Boat was porpoising a lot, with the tabs all the way retracted she wanted to bounce.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > That is pretty much any poling skiff. Waterman. 17.8 Pro, older B2… they all porpoise w/o running heavy tabs.
> ...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > Not sure what you consider changes from the strike, as you stated the poling strakes are shorter and a transom is rounded and the boat tapers to the rear, the transom is a different angle and the spray line was removed all together, the spray rails made just a bit bigger also. Also there are no sponsons on the elite.
> > >
> > > That said I only wet test a strike once and the elite rides different from what I remember. It doesn't ride as flat. You don't need any tabs with the elite to run in normal conditions. It isn't as flat as the strike and doesn't air out, it does ride much higher in the stern  and with a bow up attitude . As for airing it out it's no vantage vhp ( I just sold one) but it runs very clean for what it is and that's a poling skiff.
> > >
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > > > > > Boat was porpoising a lot, with the tabs all the way retracted she wanted to bounce.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > That is pretty much any poling skiff. Waterman. 17.8 Pro, older B2… they all porpoise w/o running heavy tabs.
> ...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Boat was porpoising a lot, with the tabs all the way retracted she wanted to bounce.
> >
> >
> > That is pretty much any poling skiff. Waterman. 17.8 Pro, older B2… they all porpoise w/o running heavy tabs.
> ...


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Man, it sounds like your buddy doesn't know how to run his skiff ? I have test drove the strike pretty extensively in snotty conditions and experienced none of what you are speaking of. Compared to my B2 it sliced through chop like hot butter and wasn't getting pounded very much if at all whereas my B2 would have been feeling it. I did not feel it was any harder to pole than my B2 but it did not draft as shallow. Maybe an inch or 2 more. That being said, the boat I test drove had an F70 and had plenty of power to hop up very quickly. I have not rode in one powered by an ETEC. That could be the difference ?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> > How does it handle the bigger water?  I'd be on big open water (freshwater) and I'm curious as to how it would handle 3-4 footers.
> 
> 
> Come on guys…there isn't a skiff made that can "handle" true 3'-4' sea conditions….even internet 3'-4'.  At best you would barely be making headway and wallowing in the trough of the waves or taking A LOT of water over the bow.
> ...



Oh yeah!!!!

My HB will run my family of 9 plus 4-200lb dogs on plane backwards in reverse at the speed of light in 80'-300' sloppy seas and keep me, my family, and my 65" flatscreen TV with Dish (that never loses signal) as dry as the mojave desert.  Plus it runs so smooth that I can put together a puzzle or do sudoku on the pull-out table (with toaster oven and microwave) that's in my center console/kitchen all while talking on the phone because it so quiet.  Can your BT do that ? 

[smiley=1-boxing1.gif]

Disclaimer:  I don't actually have a HB or BT.  I'm just pointing out how I see this thread heading....


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I've posted this before when this subject came up but here it is one more time:

http://vimeo.com/63690027

No spray and definitely no excessive pounding. Go drive one for yourself if you're interested. There are plenty out there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I drove one myself, and got pounded hardcore, as we did when the owner of the skiff was driving it as well. I don't know if maybe it's underpowered with the 60, but it definitely was getting pounded hardcore.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

i am surprised anyone thinks they got pounded, mine rides very soft and i have had a B2 and two vantages in the last few years for comparison and i would say even know its smaller the elite is a much better ride than the B2 and even the much larger vantage.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> it definitely was getting pounded hardcore.


that's what she said


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> > it definitely was getting pounded hardcore.
> 
> 
> that's what she said


I was thinking it, and you said it...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i am surprised anyone thinks they got pounded, mine rides very soft and i have had a B2 and two vantages in the last few years  for comparison and i would say even know its smaller the elite is a much better ride than the B2 and even the much larger vantage.


It's a Strike I was speaking of. I'd be interested in testing out the Elite, as I've heard good things about it, and I'm not a huge fan of tunnel hulls. I'm sure the Elite will out perform a Strike. 

And again, what I stated was about my experience running and fishing a buddy's Strike down in Islamorada out Tarpon Fishing a couple weekends ago, and out Tarpon fishing in Key Largo last tarpon season. It could just be the way his particular Strike is set up, I don't know. I just wasn't a fan of certain characteristics in performance. While other things about it definitely were great. I would think the changes made to the Strike design, that has now become the Elite probably addressed some of those things.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

The Strike is not a tunnel hull ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Its a pocket tunnel

per BT's website:

This third generation Beavertail was designed for the owners of the original skiffs who loved their ultra-shallow performance but also wanted more speed, better storage, and an even drier ride. With the 550lb BT Strike, they got their wish. Rated for up to 90 horsepower, this boat can race across the skinniest flats thanks to its unique, semi-tunnel hull.

Just saying..


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, it has sponsons. Yes, it has an extremely small "pocket" if you will that directs water upwards. By no means is it a traditional tunnel , regardless of the marketing stated on their website.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

the strike has a pocket and sponsons, the elite doesnt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> i am surprised anyone thinks they got pounded, mine rides very soft and i have had a B2 and two vantages in the last few years  for comparison and i would say even know its smaller the elite is a much better ride than the B2 and even the much larger vantage.


A much better ride than the vantage? 

The vantage at a foot and half longer with 12 degrees of deadrise at the rear versus the elite with a flat bottom, that's hard to believe


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

There seems to be a big difference in the way the beavertails run versus some other flats boats that have more deadrise and tend to "air out". I had an 18 egret before my vengeance, and when it got really, really rough, the egret was better than the vengeance, but not by as much as you might expect. Both the egret and the vengeance are very long boats at the waterline - look and see that they both have fairly blunt noses, which adds to running length, especially versus most other flats boats. Also, the beavertails have a lot of vee and flare up front - more than most. They don't really air out, - much like the egret, when it gets rough, you don't try to ride on top - you lower the nose and let it cut. My vengence has a virtually flat bottom toward the stern, but lots of vee and flare up front - even though the egret had a lot more deadrise all the way back, I find the vengeance softer riding with virtually no pounding if I let the nose do the work. The egret cut through the chop with its nose as well, but for some reason I would get a bit more pounding in it. So, considering the Elite is an thinner boat than the vengence, I could see it really being a great rough water boat - even with a flat bottom towards the stern, but I haven't been in it yet.


----------



## ultraplayer26 (Jan 27, 2014)

> I've posted this before when this subject came up but here it is one more time:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/63690027
> 
> No spray and definitely no excessive pounding.  Go drive one for yourself if you're interested.  There are plenty out there.



I saw a lot of wet spots on both shirts.lol. The bow was riding so high I thought the skiff was gonna launch into space. And no small craft has any business in 3-4ft seas.All your gonna do is give the Coast Guard more work.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> > I've posted this before when this subject came up but here it is one more time:
> >
> > http://vimeo.com/63690027
> >
> ...



You did not see a lot of spray on both shirts, or my glasses, or the camera lens.

The bow was not about lo launch into space.  If you've even been on a BT you'd know they can't run that way.

Those were not 3-4 foot seas, never claimed they were.  Foot and a half at best but still a great demonstration of the hull in action.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

hope y'all had some cushions dry or not


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Love my B2. I am slowly learning not to argue with anyone about a skiff of any brand. Some other one is always better and everyone's idea of how one rides and performs is different. 1 foot or 4 foot chop is the same.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Amen


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Checkout the video Will Benson just posted on his Facebook page. That might help to clear up some questions.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

The Vengeance riding better than an Egret or Vantage is getting up there with the 4 ft chop levels of crazy. Maybe at 20 MPH they all feel the same but at 30 + they can't be compared. The BTs are excellent boats so don't take this the wrong way. I can't wait to see their bigger skiff then we can compare to the other big boys.

Anyways carry on.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

CED0412 - Please re read my post. I never said the vengence rode better than my egret -I said the difference was not as much as you would think. FYI - a friend of mine got on the boat yesterday and it was blowing 10-15 in Charlotte Harbor - his un provoked comment to me was " I think this rides as good as your egret". I corrected him that when it gets really bad out, the bird was better, but again - not by as much as you would think.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone ever seen the original Beavertail video? They were running that thing off water falls, over islands , winding creeks , fishing the rolling outflow of a dam. I have to see if I have my copy and post some of it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Isn't this a thread about the Elite? Lots of posts about what other boat rode a certain way on a specific day with gargantuan waves. 

How about some detailed specs and on the water data? I want draft at rest, loaded, on pole, etc. lets see a good review with stats. Will is a great guy, but I want to hear peeps besides him.


----------

